# Help! Molly in labor having trouble?!



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

My molly has been in labor for a while and she has developed a think red area at the back of her body/start of tail. Is this something to worry about? Could it be internal bleeding or something like that?

Any help would be great! I would post a pic but she is already stressed and I don't want to stress here more!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Here are the pics. The red was not there before today!*

Here are the pics. The red was not there before today!


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

how many fry?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That so does not look good. The red thing is obviously bad, but where is the rest of the fish? Is she folded in half away from the camera? Or is this one of deformed 'balloon mollies' that are missing half their spine? In that case, just write her off, the odds of surviving pregnancy are small. 

If you want fish that survive breeding, get fish-shaped fish. If you want the mutants to live, keep them in same-sex tanks.

For all small livebearers, what can you really do? Squeeze them? Cut them? You can't stick your hand in like a vet and a cow. Best to give the fish a solitary, sheltered, low-light, clean water, environment and let 'nature take its course' one way or the other.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

CalvinKE said:


> how many fry?


She still hasn't had any fry that I can find. I've been watching her most of the time.

She is a balloon molly but was pregnant when I got her. The pet store said she was a regular male molly but she got fat after we bought her. We only have one other molly and she is also pregnant so they both were pregnant when we bought them. I didn't know about the deformation of balloon mollies until after I bought them. She is not missing any of her spine as far as I know but I won't buy anymore!  I think the picture is just blurry and that's why you can't see the rest of the fish.

Thanks! I will let you know what happens with her. I hope she will be okay!


----------



## Xplosive55 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have had balloon molly for 1year and a half now 2 successful fry batch are now thriving. None never had that  im really sorry it looks bad. Mollies are awesome hardy fish who grow fast and balloon are so much prettier then sailfin , I think its just that fish i guess stuff happens don"t give up on mollies mine have been so good and easy to take care for me they eat algae so they help keep your tank clean . Let me know what happens to her please and if you find out what it is. Thank you and good luck


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Xplosive55 said:


> I have had balloon molly for 1year and a half now 2 successful fry batch are now thriving. None never had that  im really sorry it looks bad. Mollies are awesome hardy fish who grow fast and balloon are so much prettier then sailfin , I think its just that fish i guess stuff happens don"t give up on mollies mine have been so good and easy to take care for me they eat algae so they help keep your tank clean . Let me know what happens to her please and if you find out what it is. Thank you and good luck


I won't give up on the mollies because I love them too! The only info that I have been able to find is that it could be an internal hemorrhage which could be nothing or could be bad. It seems to be dispersing out under her skin. She is staying at the top of the tank but is calm and not gasping for air or anything like that. I will let you know what happens!


----------



## Xplosive55 (Aug 19, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> I won't give up on the mollies because I love them too! The only info that I have been able to find is that it could be an internal hemorrhage which could be nothing or could be bad. It seems to be dispersing out under her skin. She is staying at the top of the tank but is calm and not gasping for air or anything like that. I will let you know what happens!


Glab to hear she seems to be getting better maybe she got her tail bit or something.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

There were some upside down catfish (Synodontis nigriventris) in with her because I thought they couldn't eat her fry if she had them. Although they are not aggressive they are hyperactive and could have easily spooked her and she could have been injured. I read earlier where the catfish can eat the fry so I removed them to my 29 gallon Cichlid tank.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

She is starting to have trouble with her head lower than her tail. I tried feeding her prepared peas but she won't eat. Otherwise she just stays in the same spot in the tank.


----------

